# Hedgehog losing quills-What is a normal amount



## LaurenRose (Oct 10, 2011)

Sprocket is around a year and half. He is a little guy (runs in his wheel for over an hour each night) and is fed 8-10 mealsworms (sometimes silk worms) along with Wellness Indoor Cat food everyday. 

He was recently treated for mites with two vet visits with injections. It has been over a week since the second treatment. My question is what is the normal amount of quill loss for a hedgehog?

His behavior is the same as always, he is well taken care of. But he continues to lose several quills a day. Is there a supplement I should be providing for him he may not be getting causing the quill loss? 

answers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## LaurenRose (Oct 10, 2011)

I should mention several quills being 5-8 at a time.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

By injections... are you referring to Ivermectin? If so, you should avoid that form of mite treatment in the future. It's easy to overdose a hedgie with it and can cause serious issues, even death  Revolution is the way to go for mite issues.

Every hog is different. My hedgie loses 2-9 quills every day, but has been tested for a number of skin issues that could cause it and has a clean bill of health. There are some hogs that are literally almost completely bald, but have never been diagnosed with "having something" that would cause the quill loss, and live full, happy lives. And on the other hand, some hogs lose 1 quill a month. :lol: 

If you do the necessary tests and the vet can't find anything wrong, it could be normal shedding. It might be dry skin or an allergy to food, something on your clothes, etc. There are lots of things it COULD be and if you try your hardest to figure out what might cause it and can't come up with an answer, it might be nothing to worry about. After doing the tests, seeing that my hog wasn't itchy and her skin looked healthy and she seemed happy, I had to accept that my hog's quill loss was happening "just because", so to speak, and stop stressing over it.

But, you are at the right place if you're looking for help and I'm sure others will be along with (much more knowledgeable) opinions :lol:


----------



## dmarie12 (Aug 14, 2011)

The same thing is happening to one of my hedgehogs....

he had a bacterial infection and mites. we gave him antibotics for the the bacterial infection for 10 days as instructed and then we took him in for his second mite shot yesterday. He is losing up to 20 quills a day that we can count at least. I dont see any bald spots either though.

The vet said it could just maybe be part of his recovery from the mites and the bacterial infection. When we took him in for the second shot they said they didnt see any mites and that he looked alot better. but everything i have ever read on quill loss has been bad.

I hope someone can give me an explanation on what is going on with my one hedgie... im getting nervous about it!


----------

